# 15% discount code for yeti cooler



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

Wasn't planning on buying it right now but no tax, free shipping plus 15% off why not. Thanks


----------



## saltaddict36 (Apr 11, 2013)

that's what this site is for! To keep each other in the know


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

what is the code??


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> what is the code??


http://www.skinnyskiff.com/2013/10/08/hot-deal-15-off-all-yeti-coolers-free-sh/


----------



## sfsurfr (Mar 16, 2009)

Awesome! Yeti 45 is only 280 after the discount. Still a ton of money but these coolers are pretty awesome.

Only problem is that I can't decide if I want ice blue or white??? Dammit!


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah can't go wrong. I just bought one but it the only options were tan and white. So I went with white. Ice blue I am sure looks pretty sharp.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a 48 qt. Colman that is the seat in front of my console. It will support 300 lbs and cost $29 at wall-mart


----------



## saltaddict36 (Apr 11, 2013)

I have put my yeti through the ice test. I use to own a 75qt and also a 50qt. Both were incredible cooler. Both held ice for over three days if not opened. Not only held ice but kept the ice solid with minimal melting if any at all. Cooler was left in the sun while camping and food and drink as cold as it left the refrigerator. There are some great coolers on the market that claim to do the same. The only other cooler that i have had experience with was the old style igloo which was great for a day on the beach, but nothing more in my onion.


----------



## Drod07 (Sep 2, 2013)

Ordered it on the 21st and just received today. Fast shipping as well. This is my 1st Yeti, after owning nothing but igloos, and coleman marine coolers for my boat, and camping. Hopefully this lives up to the hype.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Just ordered a blue 45 
280 no tax free shipping. Pretty good deal.


----------

